# AMD Ryzen Superpi 32M challenge - 200 USD



## chew*

Ok ok...i see you are serious and want a fast time....

Let me find an open box taichi...or get my gigabyte boards back from RMA.

Time to give the haters something more to hate on..


----------



## gupsterg

Sweet







.


----------



## chew*

Oh how sweet it is.









Slow board so this is my slow result...


----------



## CL3P20

cant wait for optimized runs with OS and CW; subd


----------



## chew*

OS optimization really not needed.

Best optimization might be xp...although...x86 may not work right. Might need 64 bit.

Currently trying to find a used/open box taich or k7 now...


----------



## chew*

done cheers.

board was being annoying so was cpu as a result times suffered.

can still be pushed faster this was like first try that passed.



Sub 7s are achieved by blood sacrifice.


----------



## chew*

Just to show proper scaling and how much time goes into my findings.......

Projected proper efficiency is roughly 9.5 seconds shaved per 100 MHz at rather horrible memory speeds.

This means the above run was "slow" ( equivalent of a 4.9 run ) still even admittedly a poor result it was enough to hit sub 7........it is not hard.

4.0


4.6


----------



## FlanK3r

Lol, u did it, first smaller challenge Chew*







Congratulation







!


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Lol, u did it, first smaller challenge Chew*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Thx now go buy yourself something nice with that $50 prize.

I just did it to prove it could be done and for fun


----------



## FlanK3r

OK, Il send you 50USD cash, but I would like to ask you, if August will be OK for you. Now in July Im at vacation abd after I have migration obligations to new home place.

PS: Il have not Paypal, hope with classic bank data will be OK (from Europe to US specially







)


----------



## chew*

Lol no.

Go take your family out for dinner.


----------



## chew*

Looks like we have a new AMD 32m WR Flanker


----------



## CL3P20

Great result! Curious to see how much maxmem and CW shave off that!


----------



## chew*

Max mem will add to time









Using everyones known previous tweaks for 32m in win xp on ryzen and windows 7 is the easiest way to get a bad time.

Stop copying start thinking for yourself = fast.


----------



## CL3P20

Yeah, not sure what any of that is directed at. Kudos on a good time. Is it wrong to think better is possible? I have yet to see any 32m time that does not benefit from CW and XP.. ever. Im sure there will be a time for that, but i dont think its now. Youve been around long enough, i dont need to explain any of this to you. You salty bruh? Have a hug and beer on someone.

*32m tweaks are for the bench.. not the CPU gen.


----------



## chew*

Ryzen breaks the rules as does 7. Not to say CW does not work. But many Pi tweaks hinder not help on ryzen. I have no explanation why.

The effeciency is still "off" from what I expect but could be running into bottleneck possibly.

I am only 5 secs off predicted target at this point at this ram speed. Was expecting 6:48-49s.

Those are CW runs btw. Max mem gets me 9-8-8 stability...kills my times. Thought it was just ddr4 sensitive. Tried 10-9-9. Even worse.

Hwbot has a LCC. A quick look shows the state of Pi on Ryzen. I have results in thread only not in ranking btw


----------



## Bullant




----------

